# Caravelle - Setomatic



## lordofthefiles (Jan 31, 2011)

Sometimes the trawl through that well known auction site can reap its reward. Took a chance on this although the sellers photo's were a little roapy.

Turned up today & I must say I am very pleased. From the US all told Â£17.99 including shipping. Going by Bulova's dating system I guess this is 1977 ( N7 )

Caravelle Set-O-Matic Electronic.


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

bit of a bargain that one. Looks nice :man_in_love:


----------

